# color of your gsd



## keriiksen (Apr 8, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Both of mine are black and tan. Brandie is darker than Cody ,but black and tan regardless..


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly is a black and tan too


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky is mostly black. He has a white spot on his chest and he has brown between his toes, on the back of his legs and a few small patches of brown on his legs.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Dalton is a black/silver bi-color (which technically is black/tan) and Scooby is a black/tan saddle back.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is a sable.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm Well, KC is almost all black with some very light tan markings.
Mace is I guess a sable? or black and silver.
I need DH to write the breeders for an updated picture.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

Black and tan for Lexi and Tripper


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Gunner is black and tan, but the more I see of sables the more I love them!!


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Kisses is B/T.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

from what i understand, and please correct me if i'm mistaken, 
"sable" means that an indivdual strand of fur has two distinct tones.
so, based upon that, dylan is a saddle-back black, red & tan sable.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I went here to go look... http://www.justshepherds.com/colors.htm
KC is a Bi-colored Black and tan.
Mace is a Black and silver sable.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Excuse me? What happened to RED??????

As in Rafi Red Bear?









Or black and red? 

Humph!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Ivy, Charm and Odie are Black and Tan- Odie is more tan, Charm is more black, Ivy is an even mix of both more like the traditional gsd with a partial saddle
Taos is black and silver
Kiki is a sable


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson is mainly black...a white "J" on his chest and a little bit of tan creeping up his toes and lower legs


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucy is my sable girl.


----------



## Nina (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm loving a beautiful White GS


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx is bi-color black & tan
Kacie lc is a blanket black & tan


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I voted for other....Jack is cream, silver, & black-- is there a name for that or did I just describe it?








the link to his pic is below:
JACK


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: FourDogsRuleCharm and Odie are Black and Tan- Odie is more tan, Charm is more black
> Taos is black and silver
> Kiki and Ivy are sable



Sorry, mistake- Ivy is a sable not a black and tan. Above is what it should read


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I too noticed that black and red wasn't an option so of course I picked other .... b/c my Ava girl is black and red!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

According to this http://www.justshepherds.com/colors.htm
Morgan is a black and gold sable. 

LOL, I think she's more brass than gold!

Gotta love variety.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I have two black and tans, although Annabelle looks more black and red to me.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Elmo falls in the other category. He is red and black.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

2 sables here.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Our old gal was a b/t, now we have a sable and a bicolor...where is the bicolor option









I love every "flavor' of gsd!! They are all great


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Romeo is a sable, and Mags is a black and tan. 

Colby was a Bi. ( RIP)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I have 4 b/t's - Ringer and Honey are b/t saddles - Slider and Bruiser are b/t blanket coats
Kelly is white
Mac is a red sable


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Sable









Kris


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Leuka is black/tan and Koko is sable....


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Lola is black and tan and I see the pictures above me....wow stunning!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser, Nara and Wulf are sables. Kali, Raven and Della are blacks.
In addition to other sables and blacks, we've had several black and tans, and a couple bi-colors, over the years too.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I think my dog may be a bi-color.
He's got markings like a Dobe or Rotti ... is that bi-color or black & tan?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Not my personal preference, but my pup is black and tan.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I have 3 black and tans and one black...


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I went with other, have a black & red.
In Europe they call them black & brown, which does sound more like the true color.
But black & tan they call black & yellow go figure.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Technically Brady is Black and Red
Mostly Black


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Mya is technically listed as a black and tan, but as she aged shes growing in a lot more silver on her saddle area, and is only tan on her legs.

Bear is a red and black. It was a dark tan as a puppy, but the red has become more pronounced as he's aged a bit.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

My Izzy is a sable!!!!!!


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Charlie and Mac are Black and Tans, Toby is more Black and Red, Annie is Black, and Tess is a sable.


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

Aida is black and tan...but her back legs (haunches??) look kind of silvery/sable.

And she has a little bit of silvery shawl, too.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowExcuse me? What happened to RED??????


I hear ya, same here.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Black and tan....Sables maybe?


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Spirit is black and tan with a saddle and ticking down her back (that I love). Eli is also black and tan but is much darker, having a blanket and dark face.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Odin is a blanket back pattern Black & Tan.

Frigga is a classic Sable.

Both dogs have standard coats.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I voted "other."
Tooz is black and cream.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse is black and tan but sable is showing up on hind area (his mom was sable).


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Lexi is a red sable and so is my GSDx Sydney.

Kristina


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine is 95% black and 5% silver. You can barely see the silver. Oh! and he's got a white marking on his chest, just like his gorgeous daddy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

sable, light and saddled


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

Nevada is black and, Vegas id black and tan, and Reno (our dachshund) is red.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody is B/T and Isa is B/R


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon is Black and Tan.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Mag is b/t, Romeo is Sable.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Sable!


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

Black and Red


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandi is black and tan, but with much more black than tan.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy is a sable!


----------

